# New but used brinkman pitmaster



## cwalk (Apr 5, 2011)

I purchased a brinkman pitmaster over the weekend for a 100 bucks which I thought was an awesome deal. No rust just dirt and spider webs. How can I go about cleaning it and getting it ready for use without having to worry about it affecting the food I put on it.

Im not new to smoking, as I have a new braunfels vertical smoker but the setups are totally differnet. I can even use my coal basket for the brinkman.


----------



## cwalk (Apr 5, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 5, 2011)

i would wash it out with soapy water and rinse it out really good, let it dry and give the whole inner cooking chamber and grates a good coating of Pam cooking spray and fire it up to season it.  don't for get to toss in some wood chips also. make sure the temp is between 225 and 250 for a few hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2011)

redneck69 said:


> i would wash it out with soapy water and rinse it out really good, let it dry and give the whole inner cooking chamber and grates a good coating of Pam cooking spray and fire it up to season it.  don't for get to toss in some wood chips also. make sure the temp is between 225 and 250 for a few hours.




X2


----------



## venture (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep.  Clean it up.  If no rust, then coat it with oil.  I like melted lard, but lots here use vege spray or whatever.  Then heat it up real good to season it.  Do that at least once, or twice would be even better.  Be sure the unit is not sitting on a wood deck or concrete patio when you do this, cause you might get a little dripping of grease.

Then, enjoy your new smoker!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## cwalk (Apr 6, 2011)

I have seen the mods for these but they look way out of my expertise. Im no fabricator or welder of some sort so i need a cheap way to make a baffle and a pipe extension to


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 6, 2011)

i have a cheapo char broil offset, which is the same set up as yours, i have done a few simple mods on mine.. i have a few pics of the mods in the link below

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100401/1st-smoked-turkey#post_562120


----------

